# Mexican Unicorn Mantis from Yen!



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 26, 2007)

Yen, Thank you again!  I'm loving this species, through I had to go to work, So I could not enjoy them for to long. But "wow" they are beautiful!

I look forward to feeding tomorrow morning.  Enjoy the pic's!


----------



## nepenti (Jul 26, 2007)

All those unicorn mantids are very nice. I love barks and all those giraffes like gongylus, sibylla, euchomenella etc


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice little mantis its already looking awsome!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to see they are doing well there Mikhails!! I think that one is L3/L4, the "horn" will grow fast from there on. Keep them hot (85-90F) if you like to see them grow up quicker. They moult like crazy under hot temp.


----------

